# Nice article in JAMA



## pknox (Nov 18, 2003)

In the current issue of the Journal of Asian Martial Arts, there is an excellent article about old Korean military manuals; it also touches on their effect on some of today's arts.  The article is extremely comprehensive - while it seems to deal mostly with TKD, there are some things in there that would be useful for practitioners of all Korean arts, and possibly some non-Korean ones as well.  If anything, it is worth looking at just to check out the bibliography, which is extensive.  An excellent starting point for further research.


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 18, 2003)

There was also a nice 4 part series regarding the history of Taekwondo which started in the DRAGON TIMES and ended in the first to issues of its reincarnation CLASSIC FIGHTING ARTS (#1 & #2). 

Back issues of JAMA are available and there are quite a few articles on Taek Kyon, Taekwondo and the Mu Yei To Bo Tong Ji. 

If you are a practitioner you need to be reading up on these articles instead of limiting yourself only to a single teachers' opinion. ("Free your mind and you a** will follow". )

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## pknox (Nov 18, 2003)

True.  Varied opinions definitely keep you thinking.  Thanks for the tip on The Dragon Times/CFA stuff - I use to read it pretty regularly, but haven't kept up with the last few, other than just glancing over them a bit at the local bookstore.  I'll have to check those out.


----------

